# No Artifact Detected Error Temp Fix



## phonics (Aug 25, 2006)

ATITool 0.25 Beta 15

Are you running Max Core and Max Mem and visibly can see artifacts but ATITool does not report an error?  Then max core and max mem will run until your system crashes.  This might be a temp fix for you.

1.  Load ATITool and go into settings.  Go to artifacts and use the slider and go all the way to the left.

2.  Go back to the main screen.  Click show 3D view, let it run and heat up your card.  Leave show 3D view open.

3.  Raise your 3D pref. core up by clicking the + button.  Continue doing this until you start seeing visible artifacts.  Leave you core at this setting.  Close ATITool.

4.  Reopen ATITool.  Click scan for artifacts.  ATITool should start detecting the artifacts.  Lower your core back to the default setting but using the - button.

5.  Run Max core.  After your max core is found save it to a new profile.

6.  Lower your max core 5-10 MHz by using the - button.  Run max mem.  Once max mem is found, raise your max core back up.  Save the profile.

There seems to be a problem with ATITool detecting artifacts when a profile is loaded.  I don't know why I just figured this out messing with ATITool since it was my first time to use it.  Hope this helps!

eVGA 7950 GX2
Mem - 770 MHz
Core - 575 Mhz


----------

